# Someday... (farm pics)



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I will simply pack up and move to the farm and leave all the hassle behind.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice! What's stopping you?

BTW, is that a groundhog in the last picture? Better get rid of it...


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Moving to the farm of course means staying home every day and working the property, also not going on vacation because you can't trust anyone to run the farm for you.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

ZoomZoom said:


> Nice! What's stopping you?
> 
> BTW, is that a groundhog in the last picture? Better get rid of it...


I make more in my career field than I ever could on the farm even if I was good at it. I still have young ones to support. The farm is intended to be home after I stop working (or if things get bad)


----------

